# Rental House in Australia Seems to Float Above the Sea



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2015)

Check out the pictures of this interesting rental house in Australia, wouldn't mind spending a week there.  http://www.boredpanda.com/floating-house-australia-f2-architecture/


----------



## Kadee (Jan 19, 2015)

I have driven past that house on a pole as we call it on our way to Melbourne Victoria. Photo must have been taken on a nice day as it was very windy when we passed it


----------

